# 309/100 Partner Visa Ankara/Turkey Waiting Room



## Tahtabacak (Jun 12, 2018)

Hello,

I have noticed there is not a waiting room thread for Ankara/Turkey.

I have applied to 309/100 Partner Visa 17 May 2018,

Acknowledgment email was sent to me 25 May 2018.

Are there any other applicants from Ankara?


----------



## Tahtabacak (Jun 12, 2018)

So, there are not many people applying from Ankara which means shorter waiting times!!


----------



## Savage_Flame (Jun 9, 2017)

Tahtabacak said:


> So, there are not many people applying from Ankara which means shorter waiting times!!


This forum is potentially a tiny demographic of people compared to others applying who dont frequent this site. I wouldnt expect shorter processing times for either reason.


----------



## Tahtabacak (Jun 12, 2018)

I know that, I was just joking.


----------



## May2016 (May 14, 2018)

You need to be patience. You have just start your journey as I'm waiting last two years but from India.


----------



## tubish (Jun 21, 2018)

Tahtabacak said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have noticed there is not a waiting room thread for Ankara/Turkey.
> 
> ...


I applied for PMV via a immigration agent onshore on the 06/03/2018.

My partners Medical testing was completed on 14/03/2018 
and the police clearance was completed the following week.

Since that date I went to turkey and got marride on the 30/03 Updated my visa to a subclass 300
at the moment where still waiting on a result, the last time I viewed my application the file was in Ankara on stage 1

Hopefully this means ill hear something back soon!

good luck to you


----------



## Ella2016 (Oct 23, 2017)

There was a person that applied for Visa 309 married with kids from Turkey and she got her visa 309 and 100 in approximately 5 months from memory.

I think _*when*_ you apply makes a difference.


----------



## tubish (Jun 21, 2018)

Ella2016 said:


> There was a person that applied for Visa 309 married with kids from Turkey and she got her visa 309 and 100 in approximately 5 months from memory.
> 
> I think _*when*_ you apply makes a difference.


thank you for the information hopefully ours will be approved soon


----------



## Savage_Flame (Jun 9, 2017)

Tahtabacak said:


> I know that, I was just joking.


Ah okay, haha.

You would be surprised the amount of posts like that, where people genuinely believe it and are serious.


----------



## Tahtabacak (Jun 12, 2018)

May2016 said:


> You need to be patience. You have just start your journey as I'm waiting last two years but from India.


I am.

I have opened this thread, because there was none.


----------



## Tahtabacak (Jun 12, 2018)

tubish said:


> I applied for PMV via a immigration agent onshore on the 06/03/2018.
> 
> My partners Medical testing was completed on 14/03/2018
> and the police clearance was completed the following week.
> ...


Oh, hello. Nice to hear another candidate and congrats to your marriage. I hope everything goes well and you will hear back soon. Please inform us here.


----------



## Tahtabacak (Jun 12, 2018)

Ella2016 said:


> There was a person that applied for Visa 309 married with kids from Turkey and she got her visa 309 and 100 in approximately 5 months from memory.
> 
> I think _*when*_ you apply makes a difference.


That is true, I have noticed that Ankara/Turkey is one of the fastest. I never say no to 5 months waiting period


----------



## Tahtabacak (Jun 12, 2018)

Savage_Flame said:


> Ah okay, haha.
> 
> You would be surprised the amount of posts like that, where people genuinely believe it and are serious.


Thats true !!!


----------



## Anilaus (Jul 20, 2018)

Hi i apllied also from Ankara. (Online) at January 2018. Since then i never heard from them. Now i heard that the waiting will be longer. Is there anybody taken approval for the visa? Please good news😕


----------



## ozyy89 (Jul 18, 2018)

Anilaus said:


> Hi i apllied also from Ankara. (Online) at January 2018. Since then i never heard from them. Now i heard that the waiting will be longer. Is there anybody taken approval for the visa? Please good news&#128533;


did you go through an agent ? I applied in australia for my partner in turkey still hasnt been 6 months though İv heard some visas can take up to 9 months +


----------



## Anilaus (Jul 20, 2018)

Yes i made it with an agent. After stage 1 we can have tourist visa and can wait with our familiy in Australia. When did u applied yours?


----------



## ozyy89 (Jul 18, 2018)

Anilaus said:


> Yes i made it with an agent. After stage 1 we can have tourist visa and can wait with our familiy in Australia. When did u applied yours?


 I applied begining of march with an agent aswell from what my agent has said its taken around 9 months for her clients to be ganted, Iv also heard from my partner a person he knows was approved exactly 6 months


----------



## Tahtabacak (Jun 12, 2018)

Anilaus said:


> Yes i made it with an agent. After stage 1 we can have tourist visa and can wait with our familiy in Australia. When did u applied yours?


What's that stage matter? I have never heard stage thing before. I know only 309 and 100. Do you mean these?


----------



## Tahtabacak (Jun 12, 2018)

ozyy89 said:


> I applied begining of march with an agent aswell from what my agent has said its taken around 9 months for her clients to be ganted, Iv also heard from my partner a person he knows was approved exactly 6 months


Is your partner in Turkey right now and your application offshore?


----------



## Anilaus (Jul 20, 2018)

In Turkey there are 2 stages. First u apply ur evidences then they will call u for health test. when this test is finished and the 1st stage is completed then You can wait next to your husband for stage 2. When the second stage is completed and the visa is approved, you have to get out of the country and re-enter. My 6th month is over. I think they will call before end of the month. Hopefully🙏🙏


----------



## Tahtabacak (Jun 12, 2018)

Anilaus said:


> In Turkey there are 2 stages. First u apply ur evidences then they will call u for health test. when this test is finished and the 1st stage is completed then You can wait next to your husband for stage 2. When the second stage is completed and the visa is approved, you have to get out of the country and re-enter. My 6th month is over. I think they will call before end of the month. Hopefully&#128591;&#128591;


I guess you are talking about paper application (I have lodged paper application too). If you lodged your application by immi account, you do not need to wait them to call. You may apply for health examination by yourself whenever you want. The problem is health examination is valid for only 12 months. if your waiting time passes 12 months you need to get another one.

I am not so sure health examination separates the stages.

You may apply to tourist visa whenever you want I guess. They usually give 1 year valid visa and total 90 days stay to Turkish citizens. If the period between health examination and visa approval is more than 90 days, what will you do?

Btw, I do not have a husband but a lovely wife


----------



## Tahtabacak (Jun 12, 2018)

...

same message, so I edited.


----------



## Anilaus (Jul 20, 2018)

Last sentence was good😊 
I called for healt test but they asked me for a number which is must given by visa center. Did you do the health test? Or would you be willing to try and give me some information? The agency has informed me that i have to do that with a private number and i cant go without they call and ask me for that health test.

The second question answer is that; after 90 days we can go to a bali its very close and the price is very cheap. No other place is near then Bali. But it must be more detail, i will research and tell u. I heard it first time from you. Thank you very much.


----------



## ozyy89 (Jul 18, 2018)

Tahtabacak said:


> ozyy89 said:
> 
> 
> > I applied begining of march with an agent aswell from what my agent has said its taken around 9 months for her clients to be ganted, Iv also heard from my partner a person he knows was approved exactly 6 months
> ...


yes my husbands in turkey at the moment I made my apllication in australia via a agent but even though I put my application here it still gets sent off to turkey


----------



## Tahtabacak (Jun 12, 2018)

ozyy89 said:


> yes my husbands in turkey at the moment I made my apllication in australia via a agent but even though I put my application here it still gets sent off to turkey


do not worry; usually offshore prosessing times are better than onshore.

but unfortunately, from july 2018, global times are 21-26 months.


----------



## Tahtabacak (Jun 12, 2018)

Anilaus said:


> Last sentence was good&#128522;
> I called for healt test but they asked me for a number which is must given by visa center. Did you do the health test? Or would you be willing to try and give me some information? The agency has informed me that i have to do that with a private number and i cant go without they call and ask me for that health test.
> 
> The second question answer is that; after 90 days we can go to a bali its very close and the price is very cheap. No other place is near then Bali. But it must be more detail, i will research and tell u. I heard it first time from you. Thank you very much.


did you lodge your application by paper? I mean vfs?


----------



## ozyy89 (Jul 18, 2018)

apparently it doesnt effect people who have already put in there applications



Tahtabacak said:


> ozyy89 said:
> 
> 
> > yes my husbands in turkey at the moment I made my apllication in australia via a agent but even though I put my application here it still gets sent off to turkey
> ...


----------



## Tahtabacak (Jun 12, 2018)

Are you sure about that?

There are many ppl here who lodged their applications by immi account online. They say, processing times are also changed at their immi accounts, most of them applied at 2017 

I only know that Ankara is one of the fastest embassies.


----------



## Anilaus (Jul 20, 2018)

did you lodge your application by paper? I mean vfs?[/QUOTE]

No my agency made it online. From my immi account.


----------



## Tahtabacak (Jun 12, 2018)

Anilaus said:


> did you lodge your application by paper? I mean vfs?


No my agency made it online. From my immi account.[/QUOTE]

So, I think you can reach your immi account. Health examination request should be at your account?


----------



## Anilaus (Jul 20, 2018)

So, I think you can reach your immi account. Health examination request should be at your account?[/QU

My agent said that they will call me or my agent. Health examination means that your evidences are approved and then i can apply my turist visa. Then i can wait next to my husband for the last stage. We dont have to wait whole time seperate from each other. 😔


----------



## ozyy89 (Jul 18, 2018)

hey guys if you hear anything can you update us



Tahtabacak said:


> Anilaus said:
> 
> 
> > did you lodge your application by paper? I mean vfs?
> ...


So, I think you can reach your immi account. Health examination request should be at your account?[/QUOTE]


Anilaus said:


> So, I think you can reach your immi account. Health examination request should be at your account?[/QU
> 
> My agent said that they will call me or my agent. Health examination means that your evidences are approved and then i can apply my turist visa. Then i can wait next to my husband for the last stage. We dont have to wait whole time seperate from each other. &#128532;


----------



## ozyy89 (Jul 18, 2018)

Have you guys got a call back from your case officer



Tahtabacak said:


> ozyy89 said:
> 
> 
> > I applied begining of march with an agent aswell from what my agent has said its taken around 9 months for her clients to be ganted, Iv also heard from my partner a person he knows was approved exactly 6 months
> ...





Anilaus said:


> In Turkey there are 2 stages. First u apply ur evidences then they will call u for health test. when this test is finished and the 1st stage is completed then You can wait next to your husband for stage 2. When the second stage is completed and the visa is approved, you have to get out of the country and re-enter. My 6th month is over. I think they will call before end of the month. Hopefully&#128591;&#128591;


----------



## Tahtabacak (Jun 12, 2018)

no, nothing yet.


----------



## Felizk (Aug 2, 2018)

Hey peeps! How is the process going? Is there anyone that has applied after july 2018? I am pretty sure my partner and I will be applying for a prospective Marriage Visa in about 6 months time. I am Australia and my partner and i will be getting engaged in turkey in Feb 2019..hopefully!
We have probably chosen the worst time to do it since the processing times have increased and being a high risk country too..gosh!
Are there any good agents that anyone has had good experience with that could possibly advise me? 

Thankyou!


----------



## Tahtabacak (Jun 12, 2018)

Felizk said:


> Hey peeps! How is the process going? Is there anyone that has applied after july 2018? I am pretty sure my partner and I will be applying for a prospective Marriage Visa in about 6 months time. I am Australia and my partner and i will be getting engaged in turkey in Feb 2019..hopefully!
> We have probably chosen the worst time to do it since the processing times have increased and being a high risk country too..gosh!
> Are there any good agents that anyone has had good experience with that could possibly advise me?
> 
> Thankyou!


I haven't used any agent, I lodged my application myself.

There are three registered immi agents in Istanbul :

Feriha	Guney	Avustralya GÖÇ AJANSI / Visa Agency - Australia	Harbiye, Şişli	İstanbul	Turkey

Ulas Savas	Taner	CAN TANER (Trading as Academic Link-Turkey)	Maltepe	Istanbul	Turkey

Betul	Yildirim	Markani Goster Portatif Tanitim Cozumleri Organizasyon Danismanlik ve Tekstil Urunleri PTY.LTD.	Tarabya - Sariyer - Istanbul Turkey

I advise you to choose from three of them.

You may find the list at:

https://www.mara.gov.au/search-the-register-of-migration-agents/


----------



## Felizk (Aug 2, 2018)

Thankyou so much tahtabacak! I will pass these details onto my partner.


----------



## Felizk (Aug 2, 2018)

Tahtabacak..which subclass did you apply for and how long have you been waiting?


----------



## Felizk (Aug 2, 2018)

Hello Ozzy and Tubiah and everyone else who have used an agent whether from australia or turkey - couls you please advice who you used and how great they were?


----------



## Tahtabacak (Jun 12, 2018)

Felizk said:


> Tahtabacak..which subclass did you apply for and how long have you been waiting?


I applied for 309/100 cuz I have been married with Australian citizen for 15 years with two kids who are citizens too.

I have lodged my application at 17th May 2018.


----------



## Felizk (Aug 2, 2018)

Oh great you should hear bavk soon in that case!


----------



## ozyy89 (Jul 18, 2018)

hi felizk Im in melbourne so I applied with a turkish agent in melbourne how ever because my husbands in turkey our documents are being looked at off shore.



Felizk said:


> Hello Ozzy and Tubiah and everyone else who have used an agent whether from australia or turkey - couls you please advice who you used and how great they were?


----------



## Tahtabacak (Jun 12, 2018)

Felizk said:


> Oh great you should hear bavk soon in that case!


unfortunately, nothing effects the timeline and we do not know anything about their secret formula. ppl may get their grants in 2 months, some of them are waiting for 2 years.


----------



## Tahtabacak (Jun 12, 2018)

ozyy89 said:


> hi felizk Im in melbourne so I applied with a turkish agent in melbourne how ever because my husbands in turkey our documents are being looked at off shore.


Whenever we receive our visa, we gonna move to Melbourne. I am sure, I am going to have few questions about living there


----------



## Felizk (Aug 2, 2018)

Insallah you will get it soon tahtabacak! Ozzy.thankyou for replyig..which turkish agent? Are you able to provide me with their contact details?


----------



## ozyy89 (Jul 18, 2018)

i just forward you her details in private message


Felizk said:


> Insallah you will get it soon tahtabacak! Ozzy.thankyou for replyig..which turkish agent? Are you able to provide me with their contact details?


----------



## Tahtabacak (Jun 12, 2018)

any news, anyone?


----------



## ozyy89 (Jul 18, 2018)

I just got news today im nearly at the 6 month mark the case officer requested I send coloured copies of my marridge certificate i feel like im close did this happen with any one else



Tahtabacak said:


> any news, anyone?


----------



## Tahtabacak (Jun 12, 2018)

ozyy89 said:


> I just got news today im nearly at the 6 month mark the case officer requested I send coloured copies of my marridge certificate i feel like im close did this happen with any one else


Very good news! It means case officer is on your file and I think you are close 

Is case officer from Ankara or Melbourne?


----------



## ozyy89 (Jul 18, 2018)

they are from ankara as my agent has told me
I hope so if it does come through ill let you guys know
visa times have droped down on the 22nd of august lets hope many people get their visa



Tahtabacak said:


> ozyy89 said:
> 
> 
> > I just got news today im nearly at the 6 month mark the case officer requested I send coloured copies of my marridge certificate i feel like im close did this happen with any one else
> ...


----------



## Tahtabacak (Jun 12, 2018)

Case officer contacted me by mail asking for health examination today.


----------



## ozyy89 (Jul 18, 2018)

Tahtabacak said:


> Case officer contacted me by mail asking for health examination today.


thats good we did ours in march means a case officer is allocatee


----------



## Tahtabacak (Jun 12, 2018)

ozyy89 said:


> thats good we did ours in march means a case officer is allocatee


thats true, I plan to make it this friday and start to wait again 

At least, I know there is a CO there and lives. , even he is Turkish.


----------



## TrAus (Jul 19, 2018)

Anilaus said:


> Hi i apllied also from Ankara. (Online) at January 2018. Since then i never heard from them. Now i heard that the waiting will be longer. Is there anybody taken approval for the visa? Please good news&#128533;


hello we applied in Jan 2018 as well. submitted our med health examination end of Aug 2018 but not grant is received yet. Have you recieved any news?


----------



## TrAus (Jul 19, 2018)

Tahtabacak said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have noticed there is not a waiting room thread for Ankara/Turkey.
> 
> ...


Ive been waiting for 10 months still nothing


----------



## TreT2 (Aug 9, 2018)

tubish said:


> I applied for PMV via a immigration agent onshore on the 06/03/2018.
> 
> My partners Medical testing was completed on 14/03/2018
> and the police clearance was completed the following week.
> ...


If you are married, you should've been on subclass 309!


----------



## melbturk (Nov 11, 2018)

Hi guys  in Ankara we applied for an onshore partner visa in early March directly through immiaccount, in other words we chose to apply online and not through VFS. We chose to apply online as documents didn't require to be certified. You can just scan colour documents and upload. Also did not have one piece of document translated and so far haven't been asked to. However, if you're not tech savvy, and you're not entirely sure about which documents to provide, for peace of mind, I suggest you do a paper application through VFS. 

Been nearly 9 months since the submission date.

In September, we were contacted via email by a Turkish case officer requesting a health check from my partner and an Australian police check from the sponsor (me). We promptly supplied them both. That's the last we heard from them. 

I've also heard that processing times are comparatively faster in Ankara, but I'm not getting my hopes up! Currently my immiaccount shows estimated processing time as 13 months to 17 months. I'm glad at least that a case officer has been assigned.

I just thought I'd share my story. Before and during the application process I used websites such as the one we are on to inform and familiarise myself of the process. I found lots of valuable information. 

Good luck to everyone.

Any questions, don't hesitate to ask!


----------



## ozyy89 (Jul 18, 2018)

hi guys

TreT2 we made the application when we where engaged and then updated it to marride

and we also recieved news so as you all knownif you have been following my partner and I have put our applications in march 2018 so when i got back from turkey we already lodge for change from prospective to partner visa in june/july.
We uploaded new information pictures ect.

then we recieved news in august saying to provide a coloured copy of all pages in the marridge document. even though this was sent before by my immi agent as b/w they informed them it needed to be coloured

now being november we recieved news stating to put a withdral letter of prospective marridge visa and to sign if not visa will be declined with in 28 days so that was sent to them im hoping we are nearly are at the finish mark

has something like this happened to anyone?



Tahtabacak said:


> ozyy89 said:
> 
> 
> > thats good we did ours in march means a case officer is allocatee
> ...





TrAus said:


> Anilaus said:
> 
> 
> > Hi i apllied also from Ankara. (Online) at January 2018. Since then i never heard from them. Now i heard that the waiting will be longer. Is there anybody taken approval for the visa? Please good news&#128533;
> ...





TreT2 said:


> tubish said:
> 
> 
> > I applied for PMV via a immigration agent onshore on the 06/03/2018.
> ...


----------



## Tanerbeg (Nov 20, 2018)

*Merhba*

Bende 10 mayista ankardan basvurdum varmi gelisme sizde


----------



## ozyy89 (Jul 18, 2018)

Hâlâ bekliyoruz size bir Co atandimi adını vs biliyor musunuz?


----------



## TrAus (Jul 19, 2018)

Tanerbeg said:


> Bende 10 mayista ankardan basvurdum varmi gelisme sizde


bizde ocakta başvurduk hala beklıyoruz. Sağlık raporu istenili 3 ay geçti. CO officer atanmıyor bildiğim kadariyle öyle bir bilgi almadım hiç.


----------



## ozyy89 (Jul 18, 2018)

TrAus said:


> Tanerbeg said:
> 
> 
> > Bende 10 mayista ankardan basvurdum varmi gelisme sizde
> ...


Çok sinir bozucu bu bekleyiş, benim demem istediğim dosyaniza bakan bir memurdan bahsediyorum. Ve 8 aydan fazladır ben bekliyorum&#129300;


----------



## Tahtabacak (Jun 12, 2018)

I guess there is no good news in 2018, anyone received their visa in 2018 from Ankara?


----------



## TrAus (Jul 19, 2018)

ozyy89 said:


> Çok sinir bozucu bu bekleyiş, benim demem istediğim dosyaniza bakan bir memurdan bahsediyorum. Ve 8 aydan fazladır ben bekliyorum&#129300;


Evet acayıp sınır bozucu bızımkısı 10 ay oldu işte. dosyamıza bakan memur varmı bende onu bilmiyorum açıkcası çünkü elçelikteki bi çalışan acentaya sağlık raporu verilmemiş görülüyor dedi verdiniz mi diye sordu verdik dedik bayramdan dolayı geç düşmüş sisteme o günden beri ses seda yok.


----------



## TrAus (Jul 19, 2018)

Tahtabacak said:


> I guess there is no good news in 2018, anyone received their visa in 2018 from Ankara?


No good news applied jan 18 still no news of the visa grant -_-


----------



## Tanerbeg (Nov 20, 2018)

Yok atanamadi o nedir ankaradan evrak ile basvuru yaptim ssizin kac ay oldu


----------



## Tanerbeg (Nov 20, 2018)

*Saglik raporu*

Saglik raporunu kacinci ayda istediler


----------



## Tanerbeg (Nov 20, 2018)

*M*

Merhabar saglik icin kaciinci ayda cagiriyorlar


----------



## TrAus (Jul 19, 2018)

Tanerbeg said:


> Merhabar saglik icin kaciinci ayda cagiriyorlar


Merhaba,

Ocakta başvuruyu yapmıştık. Sağlık raporunu Ağustos ayın ortalarında istemişlerdi bayramdan önce biz Ağustos sonu teslim edebilmiştik.

Hala daha ses yok. İmmi onlineden başvuruyu yaptık.


----------



## Tanerbeg (Nov 20, 2018)

Aralik ayinda cikabilir seninki ben evraklarla basvurdum sanirim 1 yil bekleyecegim


----------



## TrAus (Jul 19, 2018)

Tanerbeg said:


> Aralik ayinda cikabilir seninki ben evraklarla basvurdum sanirim 1 yil bekleyecegim


İnş. Öyle ümit ediyoruz. siz ne zaman başvurdunuz?


----------



## Tanerbeg (Nov 20, 2018)

Co nedir ?


----------



## Tanerbeg (Nov 20, 2018)

10 mayis 2018 basvurdum 6 gecti


----------



## Tanerbeg (Nov 20, 2018)

*Ben*



TrAus said:


> bizde ocakta başvurduk hala beklıyoruz. Sağlık raporu istenili 3 ay geçti. CO officer atanmıyor bildiğim kadariyle öyle bir bilgi almadım hiç.





TrAus said:


> Evet acayıp sınır bozucu bızımkısı 10 ay oldu işte. dosyamıza bakan memur varmı bende onu bilmiyorum açıkcası çünkü elçelikteki bi çalışan acentaya sağlık raporu verilmemiş görülüyor dedi verdiniz mi diye sordu verdik dedik bayramdan dolayı geç düşmüş sisteme o günden beri ses seda yok.





TrAus said:


> No good news applied jan 18 still no news of the visa grant -_-





Tanerbeg said:


> Yok atanamadi o nedir ankaradan evrak ile basvuru yaptim ssizin kac ay oldu





Tanerbeg said:


> Saglik raporunu kacinci ayda istediler





TrAus said:


> İnş. Öyle ümit ediyoruz. siz ne zaman başvurdunuz?


 10 mayis 2018 basvurdum


----------



## ozyy89 (Jul 18, 2018)

Tanerbeg said:


> TrAus said:
> 
> 
> > bizde ocakta başvurduk hala beklıyoruz. Sağlık raporu istenili 3 ay geçti. CO officer atanmıyor bildiğim kadariyle öyle bir bilgi almadım hiç.
> ...


İnşallah herşey istediğimiz gibi olur


----------



## ozyy89 (Jul 18, 2018)

TrAus said:


> ozyy89 said:
> 
> 
> > Çok sinir bozucu bu bekleyiş, benim demem istediğim dosyaniza bakan bir memurdan bahsediyorum. Ve 8 aydan fazladır ben bekliyorum&#129300;
> ...


İnşallah yakında güzel haberler duyarız. Bizimle iletişime geçen dava memuru var biliyoruz kısmet diyelim


----------



## TrAus (Jul 19, 2018)

ozyy89 said:


> İnşallah yakında güzel haberler duyarız. Bizimle iletişime geçen dava memuru var biliyoruz kısmet diyelim


aynen kismet... ilgili kişi sizinle nasıl iletişime geçti? immi gov online hesabında da belirtiliyor mu yetkili? bu kisi sizin dosyala ilgileniyor diye mail mi geldı? nasıl oldu


----------



## ozyy89 (Jul 18, 2018)

TrAus said:


> ozyy89 said:
> 
> 
> > İnşallah yakında güzel haberler duyarız. Bizimle iletişime geçen dava memuru var biliyoruz kısmet diyelim
> ...


Bizden ek bilgi talep ettiler mail gönderdiler o mailde adı ve iletişim bilgileri var. Mart ayında başvuru yaptık bizde


----------



## TrAus (Jul 19, 2018)

ozyy89 said:


> Bizden ek bilgi talep ettiler mail gönderdiler o mailde adı ve iletişim bilgileri var. Mart ayında başvuru yaptık bizde


bizden işte ek bilgi istenilmedi. Sağlık raporu almamız için mail geldi onu aldık ilettik 3 ay oldu tam vereli hala beklemekteyiz.


----------



## Tahtabacak (Jun 12, 2018)

TrAus said:


> bizden işte ek bilgi istenilmedi. Sağlık raporu almamız için mail geldi onu aldık ilettik 3 ay oldu tam vereli hala beklemekteyiz.


Sağlık raporu istenilen mailde altta sağda yazıyor case officer'ın ismi. Bize de tek gelen mail sağlık talebi. Bizim case officer Türk, hatta benim oğlum ile aynı isimde.


----------



## Tahtabacak (Jun 12, 2018)

Tanerbeg said:


> 10 mayis 2018 basvurdum


Taner Merhaba,

Ben de senin gibi 17 Mayıs 2018 de kağıt başvuru yaptım. Benden sağlık raporu talep ettiler, sana daha bir mail gelmedi mi sağlıkla ilgili?


----------



## TrAus (Jul 19, 2018)

Tahtabacak said:


> Sağlık raporu istenilen mailde altta sağda yazıyor case officer'ın ismi. Bize de tek gelen mail sağlık talebi. Bizim case officer Türk, hatta benim oğlum ile aynı isimde.


Sadece ilk isimi var zaten. Oğlunuzla ayni işteyse neden bu kadar uzun surduğunu biliyormusunuz? Acentimizin bize dediği başvuru olumlu görünüyorsa sağlık raporu isteniliyor oda olumlu ise vize yi veriyorlar. Ancak 3 ay oldu onu vereli ve halen daha bir sonuç yok.

Aralık 2017de başvuranların vizesi Eylül 2018 de sonuçlandı (9ay) 
biz Ocak 2018 de verdik (10-11 ay ) oldu hala vizeyle ilgili birşey yok.

Ara ya multici vize de almaları saçma eğer benim vizem değerlendirilme sürcündeyse onu birakıp başka vizeye bakmaları mantıklı gelmiyor.


----------



## ozyy89 (Jul 18, 2018)

TrAus said:


> ozyy89 said:
> 
> 
> > Bizden ek bilgi talep ettiler mail gönderdiler o mailde adı ve iletişim bilgileri var. Mart ayında başvuru yaptık bizde
> ...


İnşallah yakında herşey güzel olur. Trden başvuran çoğunluğu var mı bilginiz var mı bu konuda diğer ülkelere bakıyorum da alıyorlar trden ben hiç duymadım


----------



## Tahtabacak (Jun 12, 2018)

TrAus said:


> Sadece ilk isimi var zaten. Oğlunuzla ayni işteyse neden bu kadar uzun surduğunu biliyormusunuz? Acentimizin bize dediği başvuru olumlu görünüyorsa sağlık raporu isteniliyor oda olumlu ise vize yi veriyorlar. Ancak 3 ay oldu onu vereli ve halen daha bir sonuç yok.
> 
> Aralık 2017de başvuranların vizesi Eylül 2018 de sonuçlandı (9ay)
> biz Ocak 2018 de verdik (10-11 ay ) oldu hala vizeyle ilgili birşey yok.
> ...


Oğlumla aynı isimdeler, aynı işte değil. 

Umarım en kısa sürede belli olur.


----------



## Tanerbeg (Nov 20, 2018)

Tahtabacak said:


> Taner Merhaba,
> 
> Ben de senin gibi 17 Mayıs 2018 de kağıt başvuru yaptım. Benden sağlık raporu talep ettiler, sana daha bir mail gelmedi mi sağlıkla ilgili?


BEn 10 mayıs 2018 başvrdum vsf ile sağlık ile ilgili birley istemediler kaçıncı ayda sağlık için meil geldi size


----------



## Tahtabacak (Jun 12, 2018)

Tanerbeg said:


> BEn 10 mayıs 2018 başvrdum vsf ile sağlık ile ilgili birley istemediler kaçıncı ayda sağlık için meil geldi size


2 Ekim'de istediler, 6 Ekim'de tamamladım. Nişanlı mısınız, evli mi?


----------



## Tanerbeg (Nov 20, 2018)

Tahtabacak said:


> 2 Ekim'de istediler, 6 Ekim'de tamamladım. Nişanlı mısınız, evli mi?


Evliyim siz


----------



## Tahtabacak (Jun 12, 2018)

Tanerbeg said:


> Evliyim siz


Evliyim, ayarlarının olmadığı buradan belli. Benden 1 hafta önce başvuru yapmışsınız, daha sağlık istememişler. Yakında isterler o zaman.


----------



## Tanerbeg (Nov 20, 2018)

Tahtabacak said:


> Evliyim, ayarlarının olmadığı buradan belli. Benden 1 hafta önce başvuru yapmışsınız, daha sağlık istememişler. Yakında isterler o zaman.


Evraklarda mı sıkıntı var acaba analamdım sağlık istemedikleri insanda yok sanırım yaş kaç sizin evrak eksik olsa ararlardı bir kontak kormuyorkar çok sıkıntı yaratıyorlar bir ton da para versik


----------



## Tahtabacak (Jun 12, 2018)

Tanerbeg said:


> Evraklarda mı sıkıntı var acaba analamdım sağlık istemedikleri insanda yok sanırım yaş kaç sizin evrak eksik olsa ararlardı bir kontak kormuyorkar çok sıkıntı yaratıyorlar bir ton da para versik


Ben 43 yaşındayım, 16 senelik evliyim, 2 çocuğum var. Eşim, iki çocuğum da vatandaş. Belki yaştan dolayı, ölmeden bu adamdan isteyelim demiş olabilirler.


----------



## Tanerbeg (Nov 20, 2018)

Tahtabacak said:


> Ben 43 yaşındayım, 16 senelik evliyim, 2 çocuğum var. Eşim, iki çocuğum da vatandaş. Belki yaştan dolayı, ölmeden bu adamdan isteyelim demiş olabilirler.


Yaştan istemedikleri oluyormu ki herkesten istiyorlar snaki ben sağlık raporumda koymuştum evraklara ama sizin eşiniz orda çocuklar ordamı ssizin ocakta çıkar birisi 9 ay sürmüş 6 ayda sağlık 3 ay sonra vize


----------



## Tanerbeg (Nov 20, 2018)

Tanerbeg said:


> Yaştan istemedikleri oluyormu ki herkesten istiyorlar snaki ben sağlık raporumda koymuştum evraklara ama sizin eşiniz orda çocuklar ordamı ssizin ocakta çıkar birisi 9 ay sürmüş 6 ayda sağlık 3 ay sonra vize


Yaş önemli olduğunu sanmıyorum


----------



## Tahtabacak (Jun 12, 2018)

Tanerbeg said:


> Yaştan istemedikleri oluyormu ki herkesten istiyorlar snaki ben sağlık raporumda koymuştum evraklara ama sizin eşiniz orda çocuklar ordamı ssizin ocakta çıkar birisi 9 ay sürmüş 6 ayda sağlık 3 ay sonra vize


Yaş kısmı espriydi. Sağlık raporu dosyaya koyulamıyordu ki? Adamlardan mail ve bir numara gelmesi gerekiyor. O numara ile sağlık için başvurulabiliyor, o da sadece onların gösterdiği merkezden. Eşim ve çocuklarım burada.


----------



## Tanerbeg (Nov 20, 2018)

Tahtabacak said:


> Yaş kısmı espriydi. Sağlık raporu dosyaya koyulamıyordu ki? Adamlardan mail ve bir numara gelmesi gerekiyor. O numara ile sağlık için başvurulabiliyor, o da sadece onların gösterdiği merkezden. Eşim ve çocuklarım burada.


evrak düzeni vardır sizin çocuk faktörü erken çıkar sizin sıkıntı var demeki benimkinde vize gidişati ile ilgili nereyi arıyorsunuz


----------



## Tahtabacak (Jun 12, 2018)

Tanerbeg said:


> evrak düzeni vardır sizin çocuk faktörü erken çıkar sizin sıkıntı var demeki benimkinde vize gidişati ile ilgili nereyi arıyorsunuz


hiç bir yeri, artık büyükelçilik vize ile ilgili aranamıyor. direkt avustralya'daki call center aranıyor ama onların da tek söyleyebildikleri : "no worries"


----------



## Tanerbeg (Nov 20, 2018)

Tahtabacak said:


> hiç bir yeri, artık büyükelçilik vize ile ilgili aranamıyor. direkt avustralya'daki call center aranıyor ama onların da tek söyleyebildikleri : "no worries"


Sağlık istemedikleri oluyormu acaba bende bir kaç kere aradım müşteri temsilcileri ne kadar bilebiliriki dosyamı görebiliyorlar ama size bir memur bakıyormu


----------



## Tahtabacak (Jun 12, 2018)

Tanerbeg said:


> Sağlık istemedikleri oluyormu acaba bende bir kaç kere aradım müşteri temsilcileri ne kadar bilebiliriki dosyamı görebiliyorlar ama size bir memur bakıyormu


sağlık istemedikleri olmuyor, sağlık kontrolü kesinlikle olması gereken bir şey. bana bakan memurun sadece adını biliyorum o kadar. öyle kuzu gibi bekliyoruz.


----------



## TrAus (Jul 19, 2018)

Tahtabacak said:


> sağlık istemedikleri olmuyor, sağlık kontrolü kesinlikle olması gereken bir şey. bana bakan memurun sadece adını biliyorum o kadar. öyle kuzu gibi bekliyoruz.


zaten şu bekleme yok mu deli ediyor insanı.


----------



## Tanerbeg (Nov 20, 2018)

TrAus said:


> zaten şu bekleme yok mu deli ediyor insanı.


Memur sağlıktan sonramı atanıyor benimde varmıdır bakan memur


----------



## Tahtabacak (Jun 12, 2018)

Tanerbeg said:


> Memur sağlıktan sonramı atanıyor benimde varmıdır bakan memur


bana bakan memur olduğunu sağlık talebini ilettiği maili ile anladım. sağlık talebi gelmediyse daha memur atanmamıştır.


----------



## Tanerbeg (Nov 20, 2018)

TrAus said:


> hello we applied in Jan 2018 as well. submitted our med health examination end of Aug 2018 but not grant is received yet. Have you recieved any news?


 Merhba sağlık için kaç ayy beklediniz


----------



## TrAus (Jul 19, 2018)

Tanerbeg said:


> Merhba sağlık için kaç ayy beklediniz


8 ay bekledik.


----------



## Tanerbeg (Nov 20, 2018)

TrAus said:


> 8 ay bekledik.


Başvuru ne zaman yaptınız Vize çıktımı peki şu an kaç aydır bekliyorsunuz


----------



## TrAus (Jul 19, 2018)

Tanerbeg said:


> Başvuru ne zaman yaptınız Vize çıktımı peki şu an kaç aydır bekliyorsunuz


Ocak 2018 de başvurduk hala daha vize çıkmadı 11 aydır beklıyoruz.


----------



## Tanerbeg (Nov 20, 2018)

TrAus said:


> Ocak 2018 de başvurduk hala daha vize çıkmadı 11 aydır beklıyoruz.


7 ay olcak benim sağlık içinde çağırmadılar sağlık için arasalar bare çok saçma beklemek


----------



## Tanerbeg (Nov 20, 2018)

vsf üzerindenmi başvurdun


----------



## TrAus (Jul 19, 2018)

arkadaşlar vizemiz bugün onaylandı bilginize


----------



## Tanerbeg (Nov 20, 2018)

TrAus said:


> arkadaşlar vizemiz bugün onaylandı bilginize


Tebrikler bu sabah konuştuk demek uğrlu geldim kaç sonra çıktı


----------



## Tanerbeg (Nov 20, 2018)

Saat kaçta haberi aldın)


----------



## Tahtabacak (Jun 12, 2018)

TrAus said:


> arkadaşlar vizemiz bugün onaylandı bilginize


Çok sevindim, nihayet bir vize onayı haberi geldi Ankara'dan 

Ne diyor vizede? Ne zaman en son giriş tarihi Avustralya'ya?


----------



## TrAus (Jul 19, 2018)

ozyy89 said:


> Süper ya gerçekten çok sevindim adına yeni hayatında başarılar dilerim şimdiden


tşkler tekrar darısı başınıza


----------



## ozyy89 (Jul 18, 2018)

TrAus said:


> ozyy89 said:
> 
> 
> > Süper ya gerçekten çok sevindim adına yeni hayatında başarılar dilerim şimdiden
> ...


İnşallah amin cümlemizin


----------



## Anilaus (Jul 20, 2018)

TrAus said:


> Anilaus said:
> 
> 
> > Ben 19 Ocak 'ta basvuru yapmıştım. Sizin ne zamandi?
> ...


30 Ocak yazıyor submitted olarak hadi hayırlısı. Hepimiz yakinda hayırlı haberleri alalım inşallah. Yeniden tebrikler.


----------



## ozyy89 (Jul 18, 2018)

Selam herkese az önce Ankara Avustralya büyükelçiliğinden aradılar vizemin bugün onaylanacagini söylediler çok mutluyum


----------



## ozyy89 (Jul 18, 2018)

bir saat içinde geri arayip kabul olduna soylediler darisi başiniza arkadaşlar


----------



## Tahtabacak (Jun 12, 2018)

Süper, yılbaşı hediyesi gibi olmuş. Mart 2018'di başvuru değil mi?


----------



## ozyy89 (Jul 18, 2018)

Tahtabacak said:


> Süper, yılbaşı hediyesi gibi olmuş. Mart 2018'di başvuru değil mi?


Evet Mart 2018 de başvurduk bugün telefon görüşmesinden 1 saat sonra vize verildi inşallah yakında herkes bu duyguyu yaşar &#128522;


----------



## Anilaus (Jul 20, 2018)

ozyy89 said:


> Tahtabacak said:
> 
> 
> > Süper, yılbaşı hediyesi gibi olmuş. Mart 2018'di başvuru değil mi?
> ...


Telefonda özel bir sey sordular mi? Darisi basimiza. &#128522; tebrikler.


----------



## ozyy89 (Jul 18, 2018)

Anilaus said:


> ozyy89 said:
> 
> 
> > Tahtabacak said:
> ...


----------



## Tahtabacak (Jun 12, 2018)

Now I am sick of waiting and applied for Tourist Visa 600 yesterday.

Any news anyone?


----------



## Tanerbeg (Nov 20, 2018)

Yok malsef turist vizesinemi basvuracaksiniz 
saglik islemleri biti ise tursit olarak gidin


----------



## Tanerbeg (Nov 20, 2018)

ozyy89 said:


> bir saat içinde geri arayip kabul olduna soylediler darisi başiniza arkadaşlar


Tebrikler ortalma 10 ay bekledin sanırım sevindim mülakata gitmedin o zman direk aradılar


----------



## Tanerbeg (Nov 20, 2018)

Merhba arkdaşlar mayıs ayında evrak ile vsf ile başvuru yaptım bu ay itibari ile 8 ay oldu sağlık için bir mesaj almadım daha bu normalmi sağlık için kaç ayda ortalma arıyorlar bu sağlık canımı sıkmaya başladı


----------



## Anilaus (Jul 20, 2018)

Tanerbeg said:


> Merhba arkdaşlar mayıs ayında evrak ile vsf ile başvuru yaptım bu ay itibari ile 8 ay oldu sağlık için bir mesaj almadım daha bu normalmi sağlık için kaç ayda ortalma arıyorlar bu sağlık canımı sıkmaya başladı


Beni de 8. ayda aradilar. Bu siralar haber gelir.


----------



## Tahtabacak (Jun 12, 2018)

Arkadaşlar bugün eş vizem onaylandı. Direkt 100 PR vermişler. 

Az önce elçilikten aradılar onaylandığını söylediler, hemen sonrasında mail geldi.


----------



## Tanerbeg (Nov 20, 2018)

Tahtabacak said:


> Arkadaşlar bugün eş vizem onaylandı. Direkt 100 PR vermişler.
> 
> Az önce elçilikten aradılar onaylandığını söylediler, hemen sonrasında mail geldi.


Tebrikler kaç ay bekledinz direk 100 veriliyormu email yolu ile mi onaylandı sevindim adınıza


----------



## Tanerbeg (Nov 20, 2018)

Anilaus said:


> Beni de 8. ayda aradilar. Bu siralar haber gelir.


Herkesin vizesi çıktı nerdeyse senin kaç ay oldu


----------



## Tahtabacak (Jun 12, 2018)

Tanerbeg said:


> Tebrikler kaç ay bekledinz direk 100 veriliyormu email yolu ile mi onaylandı sevindim adınıza


Teşekkürler, önce telefonla aradılar, sonra önce 309 geldi, hemen ardından 100 geldi.

Ben mayıs'da başvurmuştum, 8.ay biterken geldi.


----------



## Tanerbeg (Nov 20, 2018)

Evraklariniz iyidi demek 100 icin 2 yil dolmasi gerekmiyormuydu


----------



## Tanerbeg (Nov 20, 2018)

Anilaus said:


> Beni de 8. ayda aradilar. Bu siralar haber gelir.





Tahtabacak said:


> Teşekkürler, önce telefonla aradılar, sonra önce 309 geldi, hemen ardından 100 geldi.
> 
> Ben mayıs'da başvurmuştum, 8.ay biterken geldi.


Evraklarniz iyimis demeki onlin basvurumu yapmistiniz 100 icin 2 yil beklemek gerekmiyormu sanirim cocuklar es durumundan cok iyi olmus


----------



## Tanerbeg (Nov 20, 2018)

Tahtabacak said:


> Teşekkürler, önce telefonla aradılar, sonra önce 309 geldi, hemen ardından 100 geldi.
> 
> Ben mayıs'da başvurmuştum, 8.ay biterken geldi.


Evraklari sizmi hazirladiniz yoksa acente ile mi calistiniz


----------



## Tahtabacak (Jun 12, 2018)

Tanerbeg said:


> Evraklari sizmi hazirladiniz yoksa acente ile mi calistiniz


Evrakları kendim hazırladım, kağıt başvuru yapmıştım. Bana direkt 100 vermelerinin sebebi 15 senelik evli olmam ve iki çocuğumuz olması. 309'da evet iki sene beklenip 100 alınıyor, çünkü bu iki senede evliliğin ya da ilişkinin devam ettiği, gerçek olduğu ispatlanıyor. 2 seneden fazla evli ya da beraberseniz, bir de çocuk var ise, beklemeye gerek yok, evliliğiniz gerçek deyip, direkt 100 veriyorlar.


----------



## Tanerbeg (Nov 20, 2018)

VArmı bir gelişme vizesi onaylanan


----------



## Anilaus (Jul 20, 2018)

Tanerbeg said:


> VArmı bir gelişme vizesi onaylanan


Beklemeye devam&#128522; bizim zamanimiz da gelecek inşallah.


----------



## Tanerbeg (Nov 20, 2018)

Kac ay oldu senin


----------



## Anilaus (Jul 20, 2018)

1 yil 1 ay oldu. Ben Avustralya'dayım diye biraz daha uzamış olabilir.


----------



## Tanerbeg (Nov 20, 2018)

arıyormusun giç


----------



## Tanerbeg (Nov 20, 2018)

Arıyormusun hiç Sağlık işlerinide bitirmiştin ben daha sağlık için bile aramadılar


----------



## Anilaus (Jul 20, 2018)

Ajans ile başvurdum ben ocak sonu hatırlattılar. Ajansta da mart ayında başvuru yapanlardan saglik testine cagrilmayanlar varmış şeklinde bilgi vermişti. Sağlık testi gec olanlar belki de 2.aşamayı daha az bekliyorlardir.


----------



## Tanerbeg (Nov 20, 2018)

Telfon yazarmsın burdaki yazılardan bişey anlaşılmıyor whtşp sorayım sıkıntı olmayacaksa


----------



## Tanerbeg (Nov 20, 2018)

Bazılarını çağırmadıkları oluyormu sağlık için


----------



## Anilaus (Jul 20, 2018)

Çağırırlar eninde sonunda buraya gelmeden saglik testinden gecmeniz gerekiyor.


----------



## mavi (Feb 14, 2019)

Merhaba,

309/100 vizenin hepsini alınca Avustralya'ya giriş için bir süre bildirdiler mi? Yoksa artık ne zaman isterseniz o zaman mı gidecek siniz?


----------



## Tanerbeg (Nov 20, 2018)

6 ay icinde gitmen gerekiyor ciktimi vizen


----------



## mavi (Feb 14, 2019)

Teşekkürler. Bugün vize süreleri tekrar değişmiş galiba 1 ay daha uzatmışlar. Vizesi sonuçlanan veya haber alan var mı? Bir de Türkiye'den online olarak 2018 yılında başvuru yapıp sonuçlanan var mı?


----------



## Anilaus (Jul 20, 2018)

mavi said:


> Teşekkürler. Bugün vize süreleri tekrar değişmiş galiba 1 ay daha uzatmışlar. Vizesi sonuçlanan veya haber alan var mı? Bir de Türkiye'den online olarak 2018 yılında başvuru yapıp sonuçlanan var mı?


Merhaba siz ne zaman başvurdunuz? 1 yil olduysa orada yazan rakam her ay otomatik bir sonraki ayi göstermeye devam ediyor.


----------



## Tanerbeg (Nov 20, 2018)

Vize süreleri ne olmuş


----------



## mavi (Feb 14, 2019)

309/100 için vize süresi 14/19 ay olarak güncellenmiş. Ben 2018 ekim ayında online olarak başvuru yaptım.


----------



## Tanerbeg (Nov 20, 2018)

zaten uzatmasalar şaşarım hayatımda gördüğüm en saçma sistem


----------



## Tanerbeg (Nov 20, 2018)

Sağlık için başvuru yaptın mı


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

Most recent 309/100 partner visa grant from Ankara: about 8 months.

Applied in July 2018, granted March 2019


----------



## sevgi-hakan (Mar 27, 2019)

Hello, I just joined the forum. I applied with Mara, 21 January 2019. 
I wish you all good luck.


----------



## bleda76 (May 28, 2019)

*Visa Granted in 6 weeks*

Hi everyone,

My wife's 309 visa was granted today (28 May 2019). The process took less than 6 weeks and we still can not believe it. Here is our story:

I am Australian and Turkish (dual citizen). After living in Australia for many years, I moved back to Turkey on October 2016. I met my partner in Turkey (she is Turkish) and we got married in January 2019 in Turkey. We both currently live in Turkey.

We applied for 309/100 visa online from Turkey on 15 April 2019.
We continued uploading all supporting documents over the next 4 weeks.
I submitted my sponsorship application on 13 May 2019.
She completed her finger prints and health check by 20 May 2019 (we front loaded everything without any request from the Department).
Visa (309) was granted on 28 May 2019.

We still can't believe how quick the visa was granted. After reading all the comments here we were expecting it to take almost a year.

Here are some suggestions:

Do not upload a lot of documents without any reason. Only upload what is asked. Our relationship statements were 4 pages long with references to supporting evidence documents. We had 3 supporting witness forms. All up we uploaded around 50 documents. Front loading definitely helps, there was no communication needed between the case officer and us.

I wish everyone all the best and good luck. Australia is 100% worth the wait


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

REMINDER: Forum rule #8 "As this is an English speaking forum, all posts must be in English. Any posts that are not in English will be removed." Although this is a thread that hasn't been moderated often, I have removed several non-English posts. Thank you.


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

could you kindly tell me if documents like divorce certificate and birth certificate in foreign language just need translations or the so called NOTARISED translations before scanning and uploading to the IMMI site ? Hoping you are someone will 
reply . thanks .


----------



## sevgi-hakan (Mar 27, 2019)

my partner 100 visas were issued within 5 months. Good luck.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

sevgi-hakan said:


> Hello, I just joined the forum. I applied with Mara, 21 January 2019.
> I wish you all good luck.





sevgi-hakan said:


> my partner 100 visas were issued within 5 months. Good luck.


Your timeline looks interesting. Did you go direct to the 100 grant in just five months from original 309 application?

What were your dates?


----------



## sevgi-hakan (Mar 27, 2019)

Yes I applied for 309 on 21 January. I've been married for 16 years, so 100 has been given. In addition, the agent of mara agency "embassy transactions began to accelerate," She said.


And we have a 13-year-old daughter. We applied after we received our daughter's Australian citizenship.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

sevgi-hakan said:


> I've been married for 16 years, ...
> And we have a 13-year-old daughter. We applied after we received our daughter's Australian citizenship.


That would probably have helped a faster decision, to get 5 months from 309 initial application to PR status.


----------



## Ozsay (Nov 29, 2019)

Very quite in the Ankara waiting room. I would just like to add my timeline. Maybe there are others waiting and need someone to talk to. My partner and I have been together for 3 years married for 2. We have lived together in Turkey. I am now back in Australia and we have applied for the 309 on the 17th of Oct 2019. Once we attached all the documents the status became further assessment. Uploaded everything upfront including bio & health check. haven't had any correspondence as yet...


----------



## Ozsay (Nov 29, 2019)

Want to leave my timeline here incase someone will look for waiting times from Ankara

DOL 309: 17 October 2019 - Turkey Sponsorship: 24 October 2019 
Health & Bio: 30 October 2019 
Confirmed info: 23 November 2019 
RFI: 14 January 2020 
Grant: 04 February 2020

Back ground info 
Known each other for 20 years 
Started dating February 2017 
Started living together December 2017 Married August 2019


----------



## halegna (Oct 18, 2021)

bleda76 said:


> *Visa Granted in 6 weeks*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> ...


 hello thanks for your detailed explanation.
regarding your supporting witness forms, were they australian or turkish?


----------



## halegna (Oct 18, 2021)

Any news from someone from Turkey recently ? Can they please give some information? thanks


----------



## richardseoulkr (Nov 16, 2021)

Want to leave my timeline here incase someone will look for waiting times from Guangzhou

DOL 309: 10 April 2019 - China 

Grant: 04 December 2020 

100 Applied ：July 2021
100 Granted：December 2021
Processing center: 309(Brisbane) 100(Guangzhou)


----------



## mr monite (Dec 11, 2021)

thank you for the information


  




opene this picture if you love it


----------



## merveeberle (Nov 19, 2021)

I applied on 9 months ago today (still waiting for an answer...)


----------

